# NE Oklahoma farm for sale. ---SOLD



## joshp (Aug 9, 2007)

We are relocating out of state and have decided to list our well cared for home and land on here first. 

Located 30 minutes west of Tulsa.

Beautiful 20 acres with pond, year round creek, seasonal creek, fenced and crossed fenced with multiple pastures for rotational grazing. All fencing is less than 5 yrs old. 140 x 170' riding arena, private riding trails, several outbuildings including pole barns and run-in shelters with stalls, chicken coop and large yard, 60 x 150' garden area (no chemical fertilizers ever used). Fruit and Nut trees; 2 varieties of Apple, Peaches, Nectarines, Pecans, Black Walnuts. Deep well with excellent water, septic system (5 yrs old). House is a 1999 Palm Harbor home, 32 x 80', 4 bd/3 full baths, fireplace, stainless appliances only a year old, new carpet, vaulted ceilings, absolutely stunning home in excellent condition. Huge open floor plan. Large front deck completed 2 months ago. Too much more to list. 

Homestead exemption. Annual prop tax is around $950. 

Property has been developed (by us) as a horse boarding and training facility but is well suited for any livestock endeavors. 

$199,000. No owner financing or rent to own. We are installing a permanent foundation to the double wide within the next 30 days, so the farm will qualify for conventional financing. NOTE: It will NOT qualify for FHA.

Serious inquiries only PLEASE via PM. Photos are available. Realtors may also contact us. Thank you.


----------



## joshp (Aug 9, 2007)

Bump. Price reduced to $155K.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Some photos would be helpful..
Our oldest daughter and SIL are in the Barttlesville area and my want to look at it.


----------



## joshp (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is the craigslist link with many photos: http://stillwater.craigslist.org/reo/4221556101.html Also, we do not live in Stillwater. I posted it there instead of Tulsa because of all of the spammers.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Thank you,

I sent them the link.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

how many acres are woods, if any?


----------



## joshp (Aug 9, 2007)

Leister Square said:


> how many acres are woods, if any?


I would guess about 30-35% of the 20 acres? The wooded areas are maintained and include private riding trails. Trees are mostly oak, hackberry, hickory, and a few cedars. Plenty of firewood available.


----------



## joshp (Aug 9, 2007)

SOLD.


Mods please delete if you see this.


----------

